
Google Chrome and Multiple Profiles - bjonathan
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/11/google-chrome-and-multiple-profiles.html
======
JulianMorrison
What I want is the ability to sync my work and home browser profiles into
distinct remote storage. At the moment, you get one sync profile per GMail
login. Nor is it like XMarks, where you can tell it to pick and choose which
folders to send.

------
stephen
I hope this is eventually how web single-sign on works. The sooner OpenID goes
away, and the browsers just take over, the better, IMO.

~~~
Groxx
How does single-sign-on require OpenID going away? If anything, it's almost an
_ideal_ tool to achieve this, as it _is_ a single-sign-on system. Browser
take-over of maintaining sign-ons is an identical problem with or without it,
but OpenID reduces the requirements.

------
RK
Sounds very useful.

If Chrome can finally get decent cookie management, I might make it my primary
browser.

~~~
bigethan
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/fngmhnnpilhplaee...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/fngmhnnpilhplaeedifhccceomclgfbg)

Has been great for me

~~~
RK
I actually want something more like CS Lite for Firefox that lets you create a
white/black list on the fly (no pop-up dialogs or anything).

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5207/>

------
marcusbooster
Does anyone know if this allows you to run certain windows through a separate
http proxy?

